# 2012 Versa Idling Fan Noise.



## vpal (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,
I just bought a 2012 Versa 1.8S Hatchback, 2 days back and I am experiencing something unsual with the idling. I wanted to check if this is the common behavior in all the Versa's. Whenever I am in idling at the traffic signal or parking the idling noise is loud. I was told that this was the fan that kicks off while at idle to cool the engine. The fan goes on very frequently and runs for a long time, shuts off for around 5-10 secs and then starts again. The sound is not low as in my other cars. I took it to the mechanic in the dealer shop and they said it is normal as the car is designed to be that way. It might have lesser sound proofing and its just the design of the Versa's. I am not sure if he is telling the truth OR I just got a bad car . I am not sure if I can drive this for longer time. Could you please tell me your opinion or suggest me anything. Thank You! Appreciate your time!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

vpal said:


> I just bought a 2012 Versa 1.8S Hatchback, 2 days back


So, it's a vehicle that's likely under a 100% manufacturers 'bumper-to-bumper' warranty. Is that what you're saying?



> and I am experiencing something unsual with the idling. I wanted to check if this is the common behavior in all the Versa's. Whenever I am in idling at the traffic signal or parking the idling noise is loud. I was told that this was the fan that kicks off while at idle to cool the engine.


Which is the way things work these days.



> The fan goes on very frequently and runs for a long time, shuts off for around 5-10 secs and then starts again


Which makes a heck of a difference if you lived in northern Alaska or in the middle of the desert, but since we don't know either...well...you be the judge. Running a car in the middle of the desert when it's 120F with the A/C on is a helluva lot different than idling in the middle of winter-time Alaska at -40F. But we'll likely never know which...



> . The sound is not low as in my other cars.


Why should it be? Comparing apples and oranges...



> I took it to the mechanic in the dealer shop and they said it is normal as the car is designed to be that way. It might have lesser sound proofing and its just the design of the Versa's. I am not sure if he is telling the truth OR I just got a bad car . I am not sure if I can drive this for longer time. Could you please tell me your opinion or suggest me anything. Thank You! Appreciate your time!


How about a test drive in another Versa?
And if you've worried about the noise wrecking something in the future, keep taking it back and keep the documentation. If something does happen when the warranty expires, well, you've got the paperwork saying the mechanics looked at it and said nothing was wrong when there obviously was (which I'd highly doubt there is).


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Take the car to another Nissan dealer for a second opinion.


----------



## florgeld (Oct 11, 2012)

I have exactly the same issue with my 2012 Versa (which I bought a couple of days ago). I decided to check Google to see if the problem was common in the model before taking it to the dealer, and so far, you're the only one I've found, but your description of the issue sounds identical to mine. 

For the benefit of the unhelpful troll ("The Judge?" How?) who went to great trouble to multi-quote your post and make condescending quips for each sentence, I'll mention that I live in an extremely mild climate, so there is no weather-related reason for the engine to overheat.

I'll also mention that, when I stand near the front or sides of the car while it idles, an unusual amount of heat comes off it compared to any other car I've owned (this concerns me; the Versa may be different from a Corolla or a Civic, but they're all cars, not apples and oranges). 

I'd really like to know if this is a a common issue for the Versa (or cars with CVT transmissions)


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

florgeld said:


> I have exactly the same issue with my 2012 Versa (which I bought a couple of days ago). I decided to check Google to see if the problem was common in the model before taking it to the dealer, and so far, you're the only one I've found, but your description of the issue sounds identical to mine.


And I'll refer back to the first "quip".



> went to great trouble to multi-quote your post


No trouble at all!



> I live in an extremely mild climate


Your version of extremely mild doesn't apply to everybody.



> so there is no weather-related reason for the engine to overheat.


Except the laws of physics...



> I'll also mention that, when I stand near the front or sides of the car while it idles, an unusual amount of heat comes off it compared to any other car I've owned (this concerns me; the Versa may be different from a Corolla or a Civic, but they're all cars, not apples and oranges).


Ya, 'cause every vehicle's heat dissipation is exactly the same as every other vehicle's heat dissipation.
I could sit on my Nissan's hood (if I were so inclined) for an extended period after a good long highway drive. Can't do that on my Malibu.

Apples and oranges...
and multiquote posts...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like "normal" operation to me. As already suggested, you can always have your dealer check it or even ask if you can drive one of the Versa's on their lot to compare. If they are at all interested in your satisfaction, they shouldn't have any problem with you doing this.


----------

